# Lens stuck on the dock in California



## RGF (Feb 26, 2015)

I talked to my dealer today and he told me he is not getting inventory because shipments are stuck on the docks in California.

Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2015)

Customs problems?


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 26, 2015)

Click said:


> Customs problems?



No. Docks and all the stuff being held hostage.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2015)

There are ships stacked up off shore that cannot unload due to the Longshoreman's strike. A settlement has been reached, and unloading has begun. It will take at least 2 months to clear the backlog.


----------



## RGF (Feb 26, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are ships stacked up off shore that cannot unload due to the Longshoreman's strike. A settlement has been reached, and unloading has begun. It will take at least 2 months to clear the backlog.



Hope only 2 months - I have heard estimates of 3-6 months.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2015)

RGF said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > There are ships stacked up off shore that cannot unload due to the Longshoreman's strike. A settlement has been reached, and unloading has begun. It will take at least 2 months to clear the backlog.
> ...



That's entirely possible, and other factors like a possible dockworkers strike are looming. Canon is shipping the 11-24mm lens this week, so its possible to get lenses here by air or a alternate surface route.


----------

